# Your top 3 skills to survive long term, and most lacking skill



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

List your top 2 or 3 skills/abilities you have that will allow you to survive when all of the stores are empty and there is no power or municipal water for years. Then list what you consider your most needed long term skill to master. Think hard and consider your answer; your family's lives may depend on it.

For me a somewhat rural location, the ability to make trade items such as electrical production, reload ammo, and preserve food. And the ability fix many things from sharpening a chainsaw to rewire and plumb a home.

So, If you couldn't buy stuff from any stores and couldn't call for a repair to your roof what skills do you have to assure your family would survive?

My greatest problem is my inability to grow a garden without a lot of herbicides and pesticides.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have acquired many skills over the years, . . . electric, plumbing, carpentry, welding, and I have recently added a forge and a small vertical mill.

I also hunt and reload ammo, . . . have a number of military skills that are useful.

Have several pressure canners and can use them on a wood stove.

No guarantees, . . . but better off than a NY banker or a Chicago lawyer.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My military training, plus a God given talent to fix mechanical devices and build things have held me in good stead for 50 years now.
Our chickens are a renewable food source, wife gardens vegetables.
Water comes from a well, plus there is a good size river a few miles away.

Having lived for extended periods without electricity, or running water, and having people I didn't even know trying to kill me were positive things, too.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Can do anything that needs to be done. Dad and grandpa did a great job teaching us how and what to do. Let alone a life time of experience. Will I ask for advice and information, heck yeah. Call a repair man, hell NO. Figure it out on your own and build the skills necessary to survive. You'll never learn a thing hiring or buying your way out of situations.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I do not have a military background, but I sure was a biker. For the 'end of the world' scenario I think that having a combative nature and an instantaneous "on switch" would allow me to survive, even at cost.

Then there's my Christian side. I also believe that will be important since you might be responsible for survivors who are not as adept about discomfort and eating strange items.

As much as I wonder about this scenario I'm glad suburbia is alive and well!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

The likelihood I would survive an apocalyptic scenario for years is very very low....near zero percent chance. 

If I did survive it would be because I have the mentality to be able to do what it takes to have a good shot at it. 

I have skills that would help greatly at first, but once the pond is dry... Well then only the lucky survive...or the cursed.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Ragnarök*, you're being too hard on yourself. Let me give you some insider information.

Imagine that it's 1971 and you are in a tavern called "Joey's Anchor Inn." And let's add that this is probably a pretend place--probably.

Eight bikers are getting loud and about dozen townies decide to "take out the trash." It's over inside of two minutes, and not one biker has so much as a bruise.

So here's my question. Of the eight bikers, *how many were scared*?

Time's up, here's the answer--all of them.

This is Nature's own 'fight or flight' internal gizmo going off, dating back to the age of the Neanderthal and the woolly mammoth. When blood is smelled, all God's creatures get yellow spines, you cannot help it.

There's also a 'back story.' If you're a survivor you'll tell tales of "your courage" for ten or twenty years...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Extensive experience putting severed heads on Pikes. Does that count? :vs_box:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Extensive experience putting severed heads on Pikes. Does that count?


And have the heads of your ugly dead enemies staring down at you from the den wall? Sounds a tad kinky for my blood.

Besides, Madison does not have a "pike warehouse" to my knowledge. Perhaps one is close to the local Costco place, lots of weirdos hang out there, and these guys scare even me...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> And have the heads of your ugly dead enemies staring down at you from the den wall? Sounds a tad kinky for my blood.
> 
> Besides, Madison does not have a "pike warehouse" to my knowledge. Perhaps one is close to the local Costco place, lots of weirdos hang out there, and these guys scare even me...


Silly You! The heads are pointed outward at the entrance to the gate near Slippy Lodge. Nothing Kinky about it, a pure unadulterated message to those who wish to breach the gates.

That is all.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> *@Ragnarök*, you're being too hard on yourself. Let me give you some insider information.
> 
> Imagine that it's 1971 and you are in a tavern called "Joey's Anchor Inn." And let's add that this is probably a pretend place--probably.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> Liquid courage is a damnable offense in a brawl.


Well, I would suggest that there wouldn't be any brawls if everyone drank Coca-Cola and flipped through Hymn Books.

Besides, in the early 1970s no one was out to kill anyone, fists were the rule. Nowadays you have bangers shooting up the place over premium parking spaces.

If you missed the hippie-dippie days you missed a lot of fun and memories that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I would suggest that there wouldn't be any brawls if everyone drank Coca-Cola and flipped through Hymn Books.
> 
> Besides, in the early 1970s no one was out to kill anyone, fists were the rule. Nowadays you have bangers shooting up the place over premium parking spaces.
> 
> If you missed the hippie-dippie days you missed a lot of fun and memories that will last a lifetime.


Well they started off unfair in your maybe, hypothetical story. 12 against 8 isn't very sporting, but numbers don't matter if your on the trained side of the fight. So they got what was coming to them for being stupid.

Ya I was born in the mid eighties...I am a millennial!!!!

Bikers vs Hippies ... I would love to see that fight.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Greatest skill....and absolute cause of many sleepless nights, is my understanding and willingness to go to a very dark place. Sort of like an alcoholic who finally admits it and accepts it.

I really don't want to, and I know what will come afterwards....but like a crackhead to a rock....I will go to that place ....and really earlier than many would understand. They will call me a maniac....but...hey...at least I know what I am capable of.

My skills all involve a mental mind set, and higher level problem solving...need water...think of how to filter, find the components, do it.


My weakness....impatience. I don't think I could evolve from a survival to a thrival phase without others to help me. I'm a knuckle dragger, and as such will often do things that arent in my best interests. Like eat of all the seed stock, cause I'm friggin hungry.

Now that translates into n opportunity for others..... but I'm probably more likely to eat your corpse than wait for you to grow crops..... just saying.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I would suggest that there wouldn't be any brawls if everyone drank Coca-Cola and flipped through Hymn Books.
> 
> Besides, in the early 1970s no one was out to kill anyone, fists were the rule. Nowadays you have bangers shooting up the place over premium parking spaces.
> 
> If you missed the hippie-dippie days you missed a lot of fun and memories that will last a lifetime.


All that shit disappeared with RC Cola..... Damn Pepsi generations....pussies.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> Bikers vs Hippies ... I would love to see that fight.


Actually it was usually bikers vs. townies. Lots of trash talk, a few fists, and within a week we were usually back to being friends.

It's that way in townie saloons, and frankly, I miss that camaraderie.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Greatest skill....and absolute cause of many sleepless nights, is my understanding and willingness to go to a very dark place. Sort of like an alcoholic who finally admits it and accepts it.
> 
> I really don't want to, and I know what will come afterwards....but like a crackhead to a rock....I will go to that place ....and really earlier than many would understand. They will call me a maniac....but...hey...at least I know what I am capable of.`


Not knowing for sure the address of your dark place, . . . I know mine, . . . and like you, . . . I am sure I would go there before others would even comprehend that it exists.

As a young man, . . . I wondered exactly what I was made of, . . . but just one truck blowing curfew, . . . coming too fast, . . . down a cordoned off street, . . . taught me I could and would go to that place as necessary.

Hopefully, . . . the doors to both places will remain shut for the remainder of our times here. I don't like the darkness or dark places.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> All that shit disappeared with RC Cola..... Damn Pepsi generations....pussies.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Not knowing for sure the address of your dark place, . . . I know mine, . . . and like you, . . . I am sure I would go there before others would even comprehend that it exists.
> 
> As a young man, . . . I wondered exactly what I was made of, . . . but just one truck blowing curfew, . . . coming too fast, . . . down a cordoned off street, . . . taught me I could and would go to that place as necessary.
> 
> ...


Its the weakness that non believers have towards believers...they use the message...but fail to realize the people are sinners.....and our god forgives that...


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Great post, Elvis. Fantastic responses, too.I love these kinds of discussions.

Admittedly, I probably don’t stand much of a chance surviving an extended grid-down survival scenario without help from the like of you folk. I’m not former military like many of you, I wasn’t raised on a farm or a ranch, I’m a piss poor Gardner and I’m not a great hunter or fisherman, either. I grew up in a very upper middle class suburban community and I was groomed for college and a musical career. Not for surviving the apocalypse. I know I’m much softer than many of you. 

That said, I think I have a few skills/abilities that would give me a punchers chance of surviving SHTF. 

As a geologist, I’ve been trained to perceive very large phenomenon that occur over extremely long spans of time. This training allows me to see clearly things that others often overlook. Applied to prepping and survival, this will hopefully enable me to anticipate the most probable outcomes of very complex scenarios. I’m optimistic that this would help me to find resources that other couldn’t, and possibly avoid dangers that others wouldn’t have seen coming. 

While not often thought of as a “survival” skill, I’m an incredibly fastidious planner. I’ve made certain that I have enough food, water, fuel, etc. on hand to see me and mine through a fairly lengthy grid-down emergency. 

I know that nothing I’ve experienced can compare to the training that you military guys have received (much less having been in actual combat), I’ve been a competitive shooter since I was a teen. I’m a much better than average marksman and I’m a bit of a techie when it comes to firearms and reloading. I build guns of all types, including a couple from scratch. I’ve been a member of Front Site and have repeatedly taken their tactical pistol and rifle training courses. I’m sure an experienced combat vet could dispatch me without much effort, but I’m confident in my ability to defend myself with a firearm under most circumstances.

As a field geologist living in the second driest state in the US, I’ve developed an uncanny ability to find fresh water in an otherwise arid environment. I can look at the landscape of the desert Southwest and tell you where water will be. Almost without fail. A skill that has already made itself very useful. 

I’ve developed a few bushcraft skills over the years, but I’m certain most of you would put me to shame. 

More than anything, I hope that being fit will give me something of an edge in the survival game. I can run a 3 miles in just over 23 minutes...not bad for a guy my age. I think being fit is the most important, and often under-discussed “prep” that any of us can hope to have.

In any event, this is a fun discussion.👍


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I can grow most foods on a garden, and have a certain knowledge on native edible and medicinal plants. I am currently studying and learning about canning and other preserve methods. I have some knowledge on sewing and mending clothes and have supplies for that. I can do some small repairs around the house, if it is nothing too big. 
The skill I think I lack the most but would really need is first aid.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Elvis said:


> List your top 2 or 3 skills/abilities you have that will allow you to survive when all of the stores are empty and there is no power or municipal water for years. Then list what you consider your most needed long term skill to master. Think hard and consider your answer; your family's lives may depend on it.
> 
> For me a somewhat rural location, the ability to make trade items such as electrical production, reload ammo, and preserve food. And the ability fix many things from sharpening a chainsaw to rewire and plumb a home.
> 
> ...


My skills lie in the wine making and ethanol production hobbies. I can shoot a pistol better than most old blind guys not that there be much demand for that. My major weakness is being highly non mechanically inclined.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Charles Martel said:


> Great post, Elvis. Fantastic responses, too.I love these kinds of discussions.
> 
> Admittedly, I probably don't stand much of a chance surviving an extended grid-down survival scenario without help from the like of you folk. I'm not former military like many of you, I wasn't raised on a farm or a ranch, I'm a piss poor Gardner and I'm not a great hunter or fisherman, either. I grew up in a very upper middle class suburban community and I was groomed for college and a musical career. Not for surviving the apocalypse. I know I'm much softer than many of you.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you have plenty to offer in survival skills. Not everybody needs to be "Rambo".


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Skills
1. Common Sense
2. Ability to stock pile goods
3. ability to defend said stock pile


lacking
1. Abrams Main Battle tank with fuel
2. Platoon of Marine, company of soldiers, or local folks like denton, hawgrider, rdp, slippy, dwight.....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Skills
> 1. Common Sense
> 2. Ability to stock pile goods
> 3. ability to defend said stock pile
> ...


:tango_face_grin:

I'll offer up Jack of all trades to the mix along with I can still hit the broad side of a barn with a pistol or rifle. I can cure and smoke stuff too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have no redeeming qualities or skills whatsoever. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

All 3 of my wives have told me I’m pretty much useless. lain: But hey! I am a deplorable.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Sounds to me like you have plenty to offer in survival skills. Not everybody needs to be "Rambo".


Chiefster, I'm glad you entered this, I was about to do the same.

In any well formed group there will be a 'leader,' and hopefully he has been over the mountain and seen the elephant. But he must also surround himself with guys who know how to build or repair items, experts that can pick out safe wild foodstuffs and teach us to identify the poisonous ones.

Heck, I would guess I would not even be a 'lieutenant' in this mix, just a sergeant or corporal. I know how to complete many assignments, but I do think I'm "officer material." For example I just finished a book of action/adventure entitled, "_The Cardinal of the Kremlin_" where one leader of a rag-tag assembly of 'merry-men,' known as The Archer, and lost 2/3s of these volunteers on one raid. He simply returned to base and put the word out for even more volunteers.

I could never do that, but I would polish superior edges to keep the kids alive, and not canon fodder.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> :tango_face_grin:
> 
> I'll offer up Jack of all trades to the mix along with I can still hit the broad side of a barn with a pistol or rifle. I can cure and smoke stuff too.


I need to learn curing and smoking


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I need to learn curing and smoking


Happy to try to answer any questions when you're ready to dive in.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Like Old SF and Dwight, my willingness to do whatever it takes to survive is probably my strongest skill. I don't enjoy knowing the things that I would do, but I know I would do them to preserve the lives of me and mine.
I have already become fully aware of the fact that my loving wife cannot stand that side of me. She would rather accept a peaceful, even if drawn out, death than to do things which should not be spoken about.
My willingness is not just for the vile and violent, mind you. It is also for the allowance of kindness and compassion. If it will serve my best interest, I might take the risk where others won't, but if that risk is a person, and that person betrays me, vile and violent will not begin to describe the aftermath.

I am technically and mechanically inclined, and this has benefited me greatly up to now, and I presume will benefit me even more so when/if the world changes. I can fortify. I can defend. I can plan ahead. I can repair. Growing up in the country, and then having my own home where I've done almost 100% of the repairs, regardless of the system needing it, has really set me up well for being self-sufficient.

Where I am lacking... the list is too long to even prioritize.

I have never had a drive to grow my own food, aside from rabbits, and that didn't end well.
A lot of what I "know", in the realm of self-sustainment, has never been put into practice. I've never built an off-grid power system. I've never built a full-size water filtration system. I've never tended crops or much livestock to speak of. I've never successfully hunted a game animal, save for one dove I managed to wing when I was younger. This has largely been due to a lack of trying. I have no land to hunt on, and have only gone with others on 3 occasions.
I have the wherewithal to store up excess for the long term, but as we all know, that will run out someday once the store shelves go bare.
This is what worries me the most. Reaching a point where my food supply is sustainable before my stocks run out.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Chiefster23, I hope you’re right. I’m a lot of things, but Rambo certainly isn’t one of them. I have no doubt I’d need help from truly skilled people like you to make it post SHTF.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

The Tourist, there are definitely things that I’m good at. I think I’d have to stumble across the right group if I were to have any hope of making it long term, though. I’m learning that just I don’t have a broad enough skill set to be a lone wolf.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I have no redeeming qualities or skills whatsoever. :tango_face_grin:


How far do you live from Channelview? Heard that whole town has a similar set of challenges. Old pal who lived there said they search you at the beer joint entry and if you dont have a gun they loan you one just to make it fair.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> How far do you live from Channelview? Heard that whole town has a similar set of challenges. Old pal who lived there said they search you at the beer joint entry and if you dont have a gun they loan you one just to make it fair.


Your post brought back memories. Many ships I sailed loaded along the ship channel and I drank lots of beer and chased a few ladies in the adjacent bars. One of em (I don't remember the name) did actually have bullet holes in the wall. I only remember that the joint was a real shit-hole dive and the interior walls were painted light blue.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Elvis said:


> List your top 2 or 3 skills/abilities you have that will allow you to survive when all of the stores are empty and there is no power or municipal water for years. Then list what you consider your most needed long term skill to master. Think hard and consider your answer; your family's lives may depend on it.
> 
> For me a somewhat rural location, the ability to make trade items such as electrical production, reload ammo, and preserve food. And the ability fix many things from sharpening a chainsaw to rewire and plumb a home.
> 
> ...


 Somehow we skipped surviving the first 72 hours without any support where you find yourself. 3 minutes without air, 3 days without water, 30 days without food. How did you survive the indigenous population that wanted revenge for the harm your country did to those they loved? Now we are talking about skills you may or may not have after the first 72 hours, like you survived them?????????????????


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Swimmer1 said:


> Somehow we skipped surviving the first 72 hours without any support where you find yourself. 3 minutes without air, 3 days without water, 30 days without food. How did you survive the indigenous population that wanted revenge for the harm your country did to those they loved? Now we are talking about skills you may or may not have after the first 72 hours, like you survived them?????????????????


I can set up blow up dolls in Fla swamps/marshes, so the enemy will waste all their ammo trying to hit one. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Swimmer1 said:


> Somehow we skipped surviving the first 72 hours without any support where you find yourself. 3 minutes without air, 3 days without water, 30 days without food. How did you survive the indigenous population that wanted revenge for the harm your country did to those they loved? Now we are talking about skills you may or may not have after the first 72 hours, like you survived them?????????????????


Well since we all have GHBs in our vehicles, designated routes to travel home, and designated backup locations I think we've got the first 72 hours covered reasonably well.

It seems that you don't believe it's possible for anybody to survive 72 hrs if the grid goes down. I prefer to take a more aggressive approach instead of just laying down and dying.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Elvis said:


> Well since we all have GHBs in our vehicles, designated routes to travel home, and designated backup locations I think we've got the first 72 hours covered reasonably well.
> 
> It seems that you don't believe it's possible for anybody to survive 72 hrs if the grid goes down. I prefer to take a more aggressive approach instead of just laying down and dying.


It seems we might have a perception/communication difficulty. In my conception of grid loss vehicles are floating downstream or incinerated. It can even become more complex, the Aircraft you utilized to resque folks from atop thier roofs may have just gone down, tossing you into the fray. Throw a dart and pick that spot on the globe as ground zero, or emagine your AO Flooded or on Fire. 72 hours without electricity is a Cabin Vacation. LOL. Folks have been living off the grid for thousands of years, but then again they didn't unwrap thier dinner from the cellophane prior to tossing it into the microwave. LOL.

It's easiest to conjure the skill I lack most. Ever tried to perform modern life saving surgery alone upon yourself? No anesthesia, restricted visibility, and no modern medications. Expected survival rate???? The common cold has killed millions living off the grid. I've got all the skills that Chromagnan Man had, but take away modern medicine and the health grid? It's back to less than the expected lifespan of Chromagnan Man. JMHO.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Have you done surgery on yourself? Or are you just being a dick?


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

1skrewsloose said:


> Have you done surgery on yourself? Or are you just being a dick?


Ever sewed, self reattached severed minor appendages? (granted one of the children held it in place while I sewed.) Ever self applied Quick Patch or Quick Cloth? Ever self applied a Battle Dressing? Guess I'm just a dick that found myself in those situations. Yup, I'll take Modern Medics/Doctors everytime. JMHO.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just as I thought you're, dickless.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

1skrewsloose said:


> Just as I thought, you're a dickless.


Not dickless, but time and tide take all things. Perhaps you shall meet ED if you live long enough? Take those little blue pills partner.... LOL.

But I had an Uncle in his 90's that married a 22 year old. I questioned his virility. He told me that the problem with 90 year Old Men was 80 year Old Woman. They had six children prior to His passing. Perhaps he was correct?

You just don't understand that Old Sailors are all balls & no crank......LOL.LOL.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

1. I can cook from scratch under difficult conditions and I have the supplies to back me up.

2. I can set up for offgrid and make a fire even in bad conditions.

3. I can handle a firearm.

Weak spot: If anything medically serious happens--and my dear doctor cousin can't get here come shtf--well, I have a shovel and a backyard. That's all.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swimmer1 said:


> Ever sewed, self reattached severed minor appendages? (granted one of the children held it in place while I sewed.) Ever self applied Quick Patch or Quick Cloth? Ever self applied a Battle Dressing? Guess I'm just a dick that found myself in those situations. Yup, I'll take Modern Medics/Doctors everytime. JMHO.


So, what is a minor appendage?


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Annie said:


> 1. I can cook from scratch under difficult conditions and I have the supplies to back me up.
> 
> 2. I can set up for offgrid and make a fire even in bad conditions.
> 
> ...


It takes a special Woman to dig her own grave prior to passing. I tip my cap to you Madam.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Denton said:


> So, what is a minor appendage?


Fingertip or 2, as long as it's on your longest digit. (Middle Finger) Seems that's the last one to clear the blade while cutting. JMHO.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Swimmer1 said:


> It takes a special Woman to dig her own grave prior to passing. I tip my cap to you Madam.


Thanks, I wouldn't want to leave a mess for others to have to clean up after. lol.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Perhaps I'm paranoid, yet somehow I feel that I've just been interrogated by 2 Super Moderators after I've been Bullied by 1skrewloose, as a newbie I understand hazing. But I thought this forum was above that. Perhaps it's time that I became a silent member. Thank Y'all. Naval Aircrewman/ Rescue Swimmer/NSW/CAC/ASW. Actuality isn't paramount. Thank Y'all.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Swimmer1 said:


> Perhaps I'm paranoid. Perhaps it's time that I became a silent member. Thank Y'all.


Sounds more like a Troll to me.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Elvis said:


> Sounds more like a Troll to me.


If folks that actually did things are Troll's, you are correct Elvis.
Remain alive if that is your fantasy, but don't expect folks in the real world to sacrifice thier family to save you when reality strikes. Perhaps I'll just sit on the pine until Y'all wish me to glide down the cable. NOWADAYS I can choose who I save and who I can Pass Along to Davy Jones Locker. Are you more important than those that wish me to Come Home! Why should they sacrifice for your Sorry Being! Troll Away Elvis......................Hope you never need my services.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Why does this site attract the occasional argumentative Troll with a bad case of stupidly every few months?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The top 2-3 skills that I have that will allow me to survive when there is no power or water? I already did it. My wife and I built a house (ourselves) in the middle of nowhere in the desert. While we were building, we had no power or water and got by just fine. That was about 14 months.

I am not a real bad-ass like @OSFG, @RPD or @Dwight, but I like to think that I am good enough they would not be embarrassed to have me on their right side in a bad situation.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Elvis said:


> Why does this site attract the occasional argumentative Troll with a bad case of stupidly every few months?


Sing it, don't bring while Y'all are sitting on the roof:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I couldn't find the post but a loose translation is "those that boast the most have done the least"


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

1skrewsloose said:


> I couldn't find the post but a loose translation is "those that boast the most have done the least"


Sounds Great Once you have determined that you did something! Till then it's just hollow drum beats of those that never have repudiating those that actually did. Don't live under the cloak of those that have, expecting them to exonerate you as one that did not and could not. Boldly speak of what you actually did, let your actions be your words. Damn them that didn't equal or best your actual deeds. JMHO. Let History be your Judge. My not so humble opinion.

Those that have don't need the Blessing of those that never attempted, they don't even request the acknowledgement that those that can't to acquiesce.Dirty Deeds done "Dirt Cheap" are only acknowledged by others that performed those Deeds Behind Closed Doors and shall not be passed to those unable to perform such deeds in the Service of this Country. JMHO. And this is done so that you can call them Trolls. JMHO.

Someday Y'all have to recognize that no matter how many sit-ups, push-ups, pull-ups, how fast you can run, how fast you can swim, how far you can shoot, how much you can do, thier is someone out there that can do all that and more. Someday, somewhere you might face them. And you might lose! And all those that depend upon your return shall wail your passing. While the timid that never strove to achieve shall label you as "Trolls". Those that have never competed shall not know the agony of defeat or the triumph of Victory. But they shall shed the label of "Troll" upon the backs of those that never dared to try. JMHO.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swimmer1 said:


> Sounds Great Once you have determined that you did something! Till then it's just hollow drum beats of those that never have repudiating those that actually did. Don't live under the cloak of those that have, expecting them to exonerate you as one that did not and could not. Boldly speak of what you actually did, let your actions be your words. Damn them that didn't equal or best your actual deeds. JMHO. Let History be your Judge. My not so humble opinion.
> 
> Those that have don't need the Blessing of those that never attempted, they don't even request the acknowledgement that those that can't to acquiesce.Dirty Deeds done "Dirt Cheap" are only acknowledged by others that performed those Deeds Behind Closed Doors and shall not be passed to those unable to perform such deeds in the Service of this Country. JMHO. And this is done so that you can call them Trolls. JMHO.
> 
> Someday Y'all have to recognize that no matter how many sit-ups, push-ups, pull-ups, how fast you can run, how fast you can swim, how far you can shoot, how much you can do, thier is someone out there that can do all that and more. Someday, somewhere you might face them. And you might lose! And all those that depend upon your return shall wail your passing. While the timid that never strove to achieve shall label you as "Trolls". Those that have never competed shall not know the agony of defeat or the triumph of Victory. But they shall shed the label of "Troll" upon the backs of those that never dared to try. JMHO.


Syntax. There's something about syntax. Even when masking an IP address, people can't easily change their syntax. Tic...tic...


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

My top skill is patience...Followed by and excellent shot and I have the whole state of ------ in which I can use a shovel to hide my work...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

watcher said:


> My top skill is patience...


I'm close to being in the same boat. If the "hordes" are going to come, let's hope we can put it off for as long as we can.

For one thing, with more lead time we can prepare better, practice better, even get dug in better.

With luck, the marauders will be picked off one by one before they find us.


----------

